# [Singaporean NR] Wong Chong Wen 17.24 OH average



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Last 2 should have been 15.xx but oh well.

Finally NR after 3 comps 

Done at Perth Winter 2015


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2015)

Finally! gj


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 18, 2015)

Yay GJ!


----------



## Berd (Jul 18, 2015)

Gj! I always wondered what you looked like haha.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 18, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! I always wondered what you looked like haha.


Lol did you not watch my MBLD videos?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 19, 2015)

Finally m8, gj NR tryhard next comp ;D pls sub 17


----------



## cashis (Jul 19, 2015)

aw nobody can say nr pls anymore


Berd said:


> Gj! I always wondered what you looked like haha.



What...? Isnt his (and everyone else's) profile pic of him?


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Lol did you not watch my MBLD videos?


This was just a clearer view haha.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2015)

cashis said:


> aw nobody can say nr pls anymore


There is the OH single...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> There is the OH single...



nr pls next comp


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> nr pls next comp



Yeah but previous NR holder is equally as fast as me, if not faster. Next comp probably won't be overseas so I'll probably lose the NR lol


----------

